# Corsair K70 RGB - Individuelle Tasten beleuchten?



## Phaneroptera (9. Juni 2017)

Hi,

ich habe seit Kurzem das Corsair K70 Lux RGB. Schönes Ding, aber bei der Beleuchtung ist die Software etwas kompliziert und entweder bin ich zu blöde, meine Vorstellungen umzusetzen, oder es geht bei diesem Board nicht. Ich hatte davor das G.Skill KM780 RGB (auch keine gute Software, die von Corsair ist aber wenigstens "stabil") und habe mir dort relativ einfach mein ganzes Board mit eigener Farb-Zusammenstellung beleuchtet, also damit Ihr euch das vielleicht besser vorstellen könnt:

Ich hatte den ganzen Ziffernblock in Gelb-Orange, die F-Tasten, Zahlen und Multimedia-Tasten in Gelb-Grün, die Extra-Tasten in Gelb-Grün, die Pfeiltasten und den Block darüber in Grün und den ganzen Block mit Buchstaben und so in hellem Blau. So in etwa müsste das hinkommen, also ich habe einfach verschiedene "Abteilungen" gebildet und die dadurch entstandenen Kontraste sahen gut aus und ich hatte eine schicke Beleuchtung ohne ablenkende Atem-, Wellen oder sonstige Funktionen.

In der Corsair-Software bekomme ich das nicht hin, entweder ich bin zu blöd dafür oder es geht einfach nicht - dann müsste ich mit der langsamen vertikalen Welle zufrieden sein, denn alle Tasten in einer Farbe ist mir dann doch zu langweilig.

Kann mir da vielleicht jemand weiterhelfen?

Ach, und ich wollte noch fragen: liegt das an mir oder kommt euch die Handballen-Auflage (vergleichsweise) auch irgendwie "rutschig" vor?

*wink*


----------



## JackA (9. Juni 2017)

Öm, hier: Corsair K70 Lux RGB Gaming Keyboard Review - YouTube
In der Software: "Lightning" und dann "Advanced Lightning". Farbe auswählen, jeweiligen Key anklicken. Boom.


----------



## Phaneroptera (9. Juni 2017)

Ah ok, ich hab es - also ich weiß zwar nicht, wie ich das aus dem Video (die gezeigt Software ist ganz anders) oder deiner Aussage bekommen soll, aber habe es danach selber herausgefunden. Man muss wohl für jeden Bereich oder gar jede Taste wenn man das möchte einen neuen statischen Effekt "hinzufügen". Sehr umständlich. In "meiner" Software ist da nichts mit Taste - Farbe - "Boom". Oder die G.Skill-Software war da außergewöhnlich gut, was ich nicht glaube.


----------



## D4rkResistance (16. Juni 2017)

Phaneroptera schrieb:


> ...also ich weiß zwar nicht, wie ich das aus dem Video (die gezeigt Software ist ganz anders...
> In "meiner" Software ist da nichts mit Taste - Farbe - "Boom".


Du nutzt wahrscheinlich noch die alte Corsair Software. Es gibt inzwischen die "Corsair Utility Engine 2", die verwendet auch der Typ im Video, und ich ebenfalls:

http://www.corsair.com/de-de/landing/cue

Damit kannste spielend einfach jede Taste einzeln beleuchten. Tutorials zu der Software gibt es auf Youtube übrigens wie Sand am Meer.


----------

